# Gifts of learning along this journey



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

I wondered what other people have learnt, from wherever they are on their journey here?

I've been thinking about this year, which has been another very hard one for me. I think the main 'gifts' that have presented themselves to me this year have been: 
1. patience, 
2. learning to understand & accept other people's limitations (usually those with no fertility or pregnancy or children problems) and 
3. continued determination. 

I haven't mastered any of them, but these are some of the things I've encountered this year! I'm sure there are others and that they could be very useful opportunities for growth  

I'd be very interested to hear about anyone else's experiences


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi

I have learnt
a) that the friends you thought you had are not really your friends - or some even gloat on your infertility
b) how people leave you out of social situations for not having a child
c) how richer I would have been had I not spent my money on this journey
d) how some people who have children - really have no idea what it means to be a parent

I have had the best Biology lesson ever   I have learnt more through this journey than I ever did at school and for that I will always be grateful

xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Infertility has taught me...

The true value of a child  

That the small stuff is really unimportant  

How to live on a very tight budget  

Even though the treatment stage of the journey is over for me, I will value its lessons for the rest of my life.

B xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for posting Shoegirl and bombsh3ll   

It can be good to reflect on these kind of things at the end of the year. I think I'll be saying cheers to seeing the back of 2014!! I'm sure I've learnt a lot but not enjoyed it much! Hopefully the learning will help in the future!   

bombsh3ll so nice to read your signature, how lovely  
Shoegirl my knowledge of biology or physiology has increased dramatically too  

Wishing you both all the best into 2015 and beyond! xxx


----------

